# Problem with REW v5 and Focusrite Scarlett 2i4



## Vladimir2020 (Jan 7, 2014)

REW v5 I installed on a i3-processor-based laptop (ASUS), OS Windows 7. My audiointerface is Focusrite Scarlett 2i4USB. When I try to select a input device, I get the message:

Unable to access the selected device
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Ëèí. âûõîä (2- Scarlett 2i4 USB) has no lines available supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian

What`s wrong? Please, help!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have the same unit and it works fine with Windows 7 & 8. It may be defective. Or you may need to reload java and the Focusrite driver and make sure you have the latest versions.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Go to the windows sound properties (Recording Devices) for the Focusrite and check that the box on the Advanced tab to let applications take exclusive control of the device is not ticked, some other application may also be using the input and blocking REW (or any other application).


----------



## brandondrury (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with an RME HDSP9652. I've used Room EQ Wizard many times over the years, but get the "Unable to access selected device" error anytime I open REQ. 

I've updated my drivers for the RME, java, and REQ. 

My RME card works perfectly fine in Cubase and Windows Media Player.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using Java or ASIO drivers? (need the latest V5.01 beta for ASIO)


----------



## brandondrury (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was under the impression that the usual method of using REW was somehow broken on my setup. I didn't realize I had the option of Java vs ASIO. With ASIO my setup is working perfectly. 

Thanks for the help! I appreciate it. :nerd:


----------

